# New wood supply



## ktabor72 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello again, I haven't posted in many months and thought I would drop in. I have been doing a few different projects and have found a new wood supply for Fan-Birds. I have found that home depot sells cedar fence slats (1/2" by 4" by 5 ft) for under 2 bucks. theses are untreated and at my store here in Grand Junction Co. there are still wet and green. If you search through the lot you can easily find the right grain pattern for the birds. They are a little thin but still come out nicely for a bird with a wingspan of about 8 inches. i Thank everyone for the comments on my totem pole and am submitting a recent attempt at a relief carving for my sons wedding present. I appreciate your thoughts on it.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## ktabor72 (Oct 23, 2015)

sorry about the double picture, i goofed, i also forgot to rotate it.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks great!

Claude


----------

